# Venison Snack Sticks



## bugsnbrowtinesm

I'm slowly transitioning into processing my deer meat myself. I want to start by making my own summer sausage and snack sticks. My question is, if i have a sausage stuffer and seasoning, after i pack it can i cook it in an oven or does it have to be a smoker? How long does an oven usually take? any other suggestions would be great too. Thanks!


----------



## HoytAlphaMax32

Oven should be fine. Grab a kit for your first batch and it will include over cooking instructions. Good luck!


----------



## Craig M

And take detailed notes. When I make stuff like this I always say afterwards that I need to bump or up this or that ingredient or add this or that to make it better.


----------



## legard29

I agree oven should work fine, but I built a plywood smoker for $25-30, the other week for salmon, worked great, just good for thought

Sent from my ADR6400L using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## A.M. General

Most kits out there now have directions directions for numerous cooking methods. I've found out that it depends who will be eating it or I will be giving the meat away to for me to determine how it's cooked. Smoking sausage can dry out quick and my wife and mom are not big fans of too much smoky flavor. I usually do my first batch in the oven for others then another in the smoker for me and friends. 

Sent from my SCH-I800 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Papa Greco

Main thing to me is to watch the temperature VERY carefully - both in the oven/smoker and the meat. If you cook summer sausage too hot, you'll get pools of fat in the casing and the meat can get crumbly, I usually keep my temperature in the oven about 165-170. With the meat - make sure you let it get up to 160 or you could get sick. Pull it as soon as it is between 160-165 and put it under cold running water to bring the temperature down. That will keep the casings from wrinkling.

I let it dry for about a week in my cellar if it is cold enough and then vacuum pack it. I just opened a beef summer sausage stick that I made in December and it is still great!

Most of all have fun with it. As one of the previous notes said - take notes as to what you like and don't like. Try different things - different meats, adding chopped vegetables or dried fruit, high temperature cheese. There's no limit to how creative you can get.

If you every have any questions, just ask.

Mike (Papa) Greco
www.papagrecos.com


----------



## boomstick

Here's the direction from a Butcher-Packer Salami kit. I've made there snack stick , salami , bologna, pepperoni and there mortadella. The cooking process is very simple. 1st hour at 175 . Second hour at 200. Internal temp must reach 160. In most cases it complete in 2 hrsfor snack sticks.


----------



## brushbuster

Sitting here reading this while munching on some snack sticks i made Saturday.
A good book to have that is filled with sausage and jerky recipies is
Sausage and jerkey handbook by
Eldon cutlip. I have had this book for years and still take it out yearly to try new recipies.I started making sausage and jerkey over 30 yrs ago in a little Alakan bush shack. Making this great food is a favorite hoby of mine.
buy a meat thermometer and cook it slow. You can boil sausage, cold smoke, hot smoke, fry , bake or grill.You dont need casings or a stuffer just some spices and a recipie and have a blast.

Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## brushbuster

Here ya go. Enjoy


Sent from my SCH-S720C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## boomstick

$20 on eBay


----------



## Chocha

I just made summer sausage in the oven this weekend with a LEM Backwoods kit.

I made (5) 1.5" x 12" logs of standard Summer sausage and 5 of their trail bologna (spicier version of summer sausage). Turned out awesome!

I followed their instructions for cooking in the oven at 180ish until internal temperature reached 165 (I used a thermometer in one of the logs).

I was very happy with how they turned out. Very simple and good tasting kits...


----------



## bugsnbrowtinesm

Thanks for all the input guys! Anybody have ant recommendations about a good sausage stuffer? 

Sent from my LG-E970 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## boomstick

We use an LEM stuffer. I'm sure most brands r the same. Key point I'd stay away from the nylon gears. Steel gear drive is what u want. Nylon wears and it's harder to crank when stuffing into snack kits. Larger casings aren't an issue.


----------



## Neal

This place has all your needs. I buy a couple kits each year.

http://www.butcher-packer.com/


----------



## varminthunter

thanks for the ideas!


----------



## bigfun

I bought a guide gear stuffer, all metal gears. Was the least expensive one I found.


----------

